# Questions, Questions, and more questions.....



## Katarina

I have a lot of questions. I know that some of this y'all might not know, but if I don't ask I'll never learn. 

Web site questions:

Who has order from these sites and what has your experience been with the people and products?

1) Save on Scents 
2) Bramble Berry
3) Scents Works

Products:

Do you know the best place to buy these? Best quality and amount per my money (I am sorry, but I am not the riches person in the world.) 

1) Apricot Kernel Oil
2) Jojoba Oil

And do you know where I might get shrink wraps for my spray bottles and lotion tops? 

More questions, coming later when I think of them. Oh, and no I am not making soap.


----------



## Kalne

I get the best prices on all oils from Columbus foods. But with shipping I don't know if that will hold true for you all in TX. 

Most supply places that sell bottles and such will also sell the shrink wrap for them. Lots of places to shop for these. Wholesale SUpplies Plus, Majestic Mountain Sage are a couple.

And the scent companies....I have not personally ordered from any of those but I have heard good things about them.


----------



## kidsngarden

I use Brambleberry - probably over 50% of may fragrances are from them. They are all top quality, great service too!

columbus is good, but if you just want small amounts, not the best choice. I used www.the-sage.com for my oils when I was only getting between 1-7 pounds. they have some packaging and shrinks too.

Bayousome.com is a great place for packaging and shrinks too.

Bethany


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

I also like brambleberry...everything good so far. Sorry haven't used either of those oils so can't help.


----------



## Guest

Bramble Berry and Scents works have quality fragrances that are good, you will pay a higher price. but end up using less oil.
Save on Scents I have used and don't care for, i think they cut their scents with other oils way too much and you are not getting your moneys worth.. JUst my opinion here... 
Packaging, you have to check the shipping for finding the best prices, one place might have great cheap prices and the shipping will be so high it actually cost you more than going with a higher priced company.. So it often depends upon where you live (what zone)
Columbus foods is the cheaper way for me to go with oils, but I live in Michigan..


----------



## Narrow Chance

I've used Brambleberry and Save on Scents. Not ordered personally from Scent Works... but have used thier FO's. 
Here's my take. 
I LOVE Brambleberry.. really good FO's.. but a little expensive for me to use. (to keep cost of my end product down). 
I've just gotten an order from Save on Scents.. modest price.. great FO's.. compared to the same scent from 'other' companies. I ordered the Extreme this time.. will see if it really does make a difference in how much per soap batch.
I'm with Vicki on this one.. if it's above $1 an ounce..It's to expensive for me. (she didn't say that exactly)

Rett


----------



## Guest

I'll pay up to $30/oz for rockin' good FO. I can use good ones like that at .7oz/ppo. Brambleberry has very high quality. I have never been disappointed with their FO.

Christy


----------



## Ravens Haven

I have ordered from Save on Scents and I used both their SOS scents and their Extreme concentrate personally I feel for the money go with the SOS scents. We got the BEST two FO from their and haven't been able to find them elsewhere so we continue to buy from them and they were awesome. With 2 ounces of Pink Sugar I scented a 2lb batch of soap, some 4 oz bottles of lotion and a soy wax candle, I know, I couldn't believe it either but it worked. I have also used Scent-Works once I bought Sex on the Beach fo and Black Raspberry Vanilla, haven't found another SOTB that smells quite as good a little pricey though. I am with Rett on this one, I don't want to pay over a $1.00 per ounce for any FO.

As far as oils, you can also check out www.diannassundries.com for small amounts she has some pretty good pricing.

Autumn


----------



## Sondra

I am so small time I just purchased from Lillian or someone on the here or Taylor here in Dallas.


----------



## Aja-Sammati

Scent Works- most of their stuff is awesome, but very pricey! I have one FO I only get from them- $33/lb before shipping ACK! The FO's are so strong that I haven't found anything yet that you can't use at 0.5 ppo and still have a strong fragrance- but you aren't making soap...lotion shouldn't need much, right??

I highly recommend Texas Naturals http://www.texasnaturalsupply.com/ Good prices. Very good on shipping- and they are in TX!

Herbal Accents: This company has a min. order of $50, but she has a lot of different stuff and ships very reasonably. She has fair prices on the oils you mentioned, and lotion bottles. I didn't see shrink wrap, you could ask. http://www.herbalaccents.com/

I think RJ's has a lot of that stuff, too.

I haven't ordered from Bayousome yet- I am not sure I want to order 50 of anything yet 

If you order everything from the same place, you might pay more for your packaging or carrier oils, but save on shipping.


----------



## Kalne

$30 and $33 per POUND of FO?????? That's about 30 cents of scent in one bar of soap. Hmm, well, I guess it really isn't that bad then. 15 cents more than a $1/oz scent. It just sounds like an awful lot. But if it's that good of a scent and sells well. I'd rather take a 15 cent hit in profit and have it flying off the shelf versus a mediocre seller that makes me those few cents more. I'm getting ready to order a couple from Tony's. Never ordered from them before but they have what I'm looking for so I'm going to give them a try.


----------



## Guest

No way would I pay $30 a pound for a FO. It would cut into my profit far too much. There are just too many other good ones I could use. If a company is charging $22-$25+ per pound they are robbing and you are letting them!  It doesn't cost anywhere near that price to produce/market that FO. I also won't use a FO that I have to use at a rate higher than .75 ppo. JMO

Sara


----------



## Sondra

cmharris6002 said:


> I'll pay up to $30/oz for rockin' good FO. I can use good ones like that at .7oz/ppo. Brambleberry has very high quality. I have never been disappointed with their FO.
> 
> Christy


???? $30 per oz????


----------



## Guest

I think Christy meant $30 per pound. If not, she uses some REALLY expensive FO's! :lol

Sara


----------



## lynpea

Really Bizarre... I went to both of the sites that Aja-Samati listed and the difference in the prices for the EO's astound me... here's a couple of examples: Basil from Tex. nat.-$20.80 from Herbal Accents it's $96.84!! And both of them are the 16 oz. The Corriander is $29.27 from T.A. and $42.02 from H. A.. So what's up with the big differences?


----------



## Katarina

Thank you every for helping!

No, I am not making soap. I don't feel comfortable dealing with lye when there is anywhere from 1 to 8 (soon to be 9) children running around the house at any time. Esp. when two of them are boys under the age of three and seem to be able to get in anything and everything even though you make it as child proof as you can. :? 

I am doing lotion, but is not what these oils are for.  These are for my "baby line" one is for my massage oil and the other is for my diaper rash ointment.


----------



## kidsngarden

A "good" FO doesn't necessarily mean just the fragrance. I do not have 1 BB fragrance that I have to use more than .7 oz ppo. Many are less - more like .5 oz and sell like crazy. I don't have one that is over about $28 a pound. I have used some from other companies that I have to use way too much FO ppo. Sometimes you get what you pay for with cheaper FO's. Lillians is and exception as well as several I have tried at Aroma Haven, but with AH it can be touch and go. I too am trying to get to the $20 a pound thing, but there are FO's I have not yet found as good a scent with a low usage rate as the BB FO's, until then, I will use them. It helps too that I do not have to pay to have them shipped to me!

Bethany


----------



## Guest

Right $30/POUND :rofl

My best seller is $29/lb used at .7ppo. The thing that gets me with high quality FO's is the depth and layers of fragrance. I have a Pink Sugar that I should discontinue because it went up to $29/lb. But I am soooo spoiled on it. This is not your county fair cotton candy. It is a _beautiful perfume_. I'm sure if I mixed them half and half for a while then switched no one would notice. But I would know and I would hate it :crazy

Christy


----------



## Katarina

Some one has probably answered this already, but being as it is the end of the day and I have only had one cup of coffee today, I am sorry if that is the case! :blush I also know I am going to get conflicting answers but I would like everyone's honest opinion.  

Where is the best place to get some essential oils?


----------



## Guest

Lillian

http://soapmakingessentialoils.com/index.htm

Sara


----------



## Ravens Haven

Same here....LILLIAN is the way to go for EOs.......


----------



## Katarina

Thank you! Short, sweet and simple.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Katie if you are going to spend that kind of money per ounce than come up here, we can go to Coldspring and buy from Tracy....daystarsupplies.com she has some I wouldn't mind using and if we buy more we pay less. Plus they are in front of you to sniff. And shoot I think my scents ar excellent, I pay $10 for 16 ounce for my Pink sugar and I will put it up against anyones. Paying more doesn't mean anything. Paying 2 or 3 times more because it's how you started isn't helping. Once you have your line dupe your scents and buy in bulk, or purchase larger amonts and get those numbers down. There are only a few mills out there, most are rebuying, repackaging and reselling to you for 3 times that price. They are not making all their scents. 

Note all the scents out of stock when the change came to RA....note how many times nobody can get you a really popular dupe at BBW...because it's sold out at IFT. Don't play in that sandbox. Vicki


----------



## Sondra

Do as Vicki says because what your making you don't need much of anything. right now.


----------



## Ravens Haven

This may be a stupid question but how does one go about duping their own scents? 
Thanks
Autumn


----------



## Ravens Haven

Vicki, where do you purchase your Pink Sugar if you don't mind sharing, the best one I have found so far is from Save on Scents, I have tried two others and no one likes them as much as the one from SOS..


----------



## dblvon

Vicki,
I live in Houston, and if we could go on a Saturday, I would be willing to buy also in coldsprings.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I get mine mostly from Susan, and when I order I buy 10 pounds. A really good trick is to purchase full bottles instead of just 16 ounces in the bottle, as long as the flash point is good it can then ship in flate rate, nearing 10 pounds for the $8.95 instead of 8 pounds for the $8.95...and the more you buy from her or Lil the less you pay. Vicki


----------



## dblvon

If you buy full bottles, what is the shelf life?


----------



## Guest

Use it up within a year or store in soap.

Sara


----------



## Guest

While we are on the Question of sites to buy from has anybody ever tried EO's or FO's from nuscents? We buy our special oils in bulk frm them and some herbs and clay but not sure about their EO's and FO's.


----------

